# Hydor ETH In-Line Heaters



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

I recently purchased said heater. I got the 300w for 5/8" hose. it is for my 75 gallon tank which is why i went with the 300.

My question is, the only hose it will fit on is my intake for my Eheim 2217. Would this heater work on the intake hose? if so i would have to run the unit upside down keep with the flow of water. Is this also ok to do?

If not i would have to return and get the 200W that would work with my 1/2" hose on the spraybar. If i have to go this route would the 200W be suitable for a 75g tank. The description states its only good for up to 53gallons


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I have 150 watt heaters on my 75s,they arent the in line heaters,but I think you'll be fine if you switch


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks. If i determine the heater will not work on the intake i will certainly switch to the 200w

Will an Inline heater work on an Intake Hose and upside down? It would be upside down because it operates WITH the flow of the water.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

I think it will WORK on the intake side, I put mine on the exit side of my eheim, because the instructions say to run finltered water through it, which makes sense.

I remember there were 2 sizes of hose barb options available, I can't remember how I figured it out, but I got the right one via mail order.

If it were me, I would figure a way, including possibly returning that one and getting one that will fit the return side, because I can tell you I hooked mine up about 8 years ago and it is still humming along, it's a great heater.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

It will work on the intake side but you will have to clean it from time to time since itll have dirty water flowing through it and itll get gunked up. I had the same ETH-300 on my 2217, you need 2x: 1/2 x 5/8 hose barbs, you can get them at autozone. With those installed you can make the Hydor fit on your output side. :thumb:


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a 300w in-line on my 75. Did you get the right size, there are two different sizes.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

TrashmanNYC said:


> I have a 300w in-line on my 75. Did you get the right size, there are two different sizes.


He said he got the 5/8 hydor. On a 2217 it's output is 1/2. He can either run it on the intake side, use a barb like I suggested or return it and get the 1/2 hydor.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

I agree with Sub-Mariner - if you want to keep the 300, use some hose adapters to go up to the correct size - I have several 2217's set up this way on that small output hose - I haven't had any problems. I wouldn't put it on the intake side as it would operate cleaner using the filtered water. On another note, just my .02, 300W on your 75 is pretty much overkill - the 200 would be plenty unless you are heating the tank in a very cool unfinished basement or garage.
Good luck.


----------

